# VXR Performance Centre Open Day



## Kev_mk3

Went on a trip to the VXR Performance Centre Open day at there HQ last week. Cracking day out there and nice to look around the place. Here are some pictures nothing spectacular but here goes -
































































C&C welcome - no editing as i have no idea how to 

Kev


----------



## S-X-I

Nice pictures.

Is that a 'mock' Astra VXR Estate in the last picture?


----------



## Kev_mk3

S-X-I said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> Is that a 'mock' Astra VXR Estate in the last picture?


you mean griffin autosport i thinks astra VXR estate -










he built it all himself its all go and show


----------



## Trist

Great pics


----------



## Kev_mk3

cheers


----------



## S-X-I

Kev_mk3 said:


> you mean griffin autosport i thinks astra VXR estate -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he built it all himself its all go and show


That looks amazing, any details on it?

I think if I have to eventually get a sensible car it would have to be something like this!


----------



## Kev_mk3

S-X-I said:


> That looks amazing, any details on it?
> 
> I think if I have to eventually get a sensible car it would have to be something like this!


VXR engine, vectra vxr rear modded to fit, front vxr kit etc and its for sale i believe

look here -

http://www.griffinautos.co.uk/projects.htm


----------



## S-X-I

Kev_mk3 said:


> VXR engine, vectra vxr rear modded to fit, front vxr kit etc and its for sale i believe
> 
> look here -
> 
> http://www.griffinautos.co.uk/projects.htm


Amazing project!


----------



## astra20t

*astra vxr estate*



S-X-I said:


> That looks amazing, any details on it?
> 
> I think if I have to eventually get a sensible car it would have to be something like this!


Full spec on the astra vxr estate 
full respray in arden blue 
full vxr conversion from another astra vxr 6 speed 20leh engine 
19" upgrade alloy wheels with toyo tyres 235/35/19
888 4 pot alcon brakes 
full remus 3" exhaust with sports cat 
stage 3 with 888 remap fmic 300bhp 
samco hoses 
lsd 
full heated leather trim front and rear 
scan gauge
full astra vxr front bumper and kit 
vectra vxr modded rear bumper one off 
custom made vxr tail pipes 
xonon headlight conversion 
eibach pro springs 
rear anti roll bar

this car was totally built from scratch as a one off project by Griffin Autos


----------



## Lloyd71

Wow, I love that estate! :thumb:


----------



## astra20t

*love*

so do we its so funny watching people try and work out wat it is lol


----------



## Rabo

Kev_mk3 said:


>


What car is this??


----------



## Trist

Astra VXR with a modded grill :thumb:


----------



## Rabo

Trist said:


> Astra VXR with a modded grill :thumb:


Is not an "original" grill, right?

Is it the Opel grill but with the Vauxhall symbol, right?


----------



## Kev_mk3

Rabo said:


> Is not an "original" grill, right?
> 
> Is it the Opel grill but with the Vauxhall symbol, right?


astra VXR with the brand new vauxhall badge instead mate


----------



## Rabo

Kev_mk3 said:


> astra VXR with the brand new vauxhall badge instead mate


Then, can i buy this grill in an Vauxhall workshop???


----------



## rushy

No mate you have to make it. LMF will be able to provide you with all the bits.


----------



## Rabo

Is there more pictures about this grill??

The Vauxhall new badget is from Insignia??

regards


----------



## mouthyman

that estate is great, and i didnt realise but the people who built it are just up the road from me


----------



## rushy

Rabo said:


> Is there more pictures about this grill??
> 
> The Vauxhall new badget is from Insignia??
> 
> regards


Yes mate, but with the new astra coming soon they will have the same style badge, couldn't tell you what size it will be, possibly smaller as the insignia one is quite big and I'd imagine the Astra one being a bit smaller.


----------



## astra20t

mouthyman where do you live then? I run Griffin Autos with craig :wave:


----------

